# ATTN: D.F.I Motherboard Owners



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

Listen guys I spoke with Travis Hill  AKA ..Happy_Games on the phone today and from what was discussed it does not look promising for the time being until there are some details worked out between him and D.F.I corp  which is bad for us... but certainly understandable.
In the mean time go to this forum that I belong too it has allot of good info for D.F.I boards etc , etc and will help you guys out until DFI-STREET gets the details worked out!

                              TRAVIS HILL .......   AKA .......   HAPPY_GAMES  IS THE OWNER & ADMIN OF DFI-STREET

Heres the link.....http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sisubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=31

Also if I can help let me know and I will try my best too get you going. But please if you are not very familliar with thease boards you need to read and understand what you have because they are very advanced boards for experienced users and as I said I don't mind helping out but I was answering pm's and threads all night long and I cant help you if you wont help yourself so you really need to read up on you're board!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Listen guys I spoke with Travis Hill  AKA ..Happy_Games on the phone today and from what was discussed it does not look promising for the time being until there are some details worked out between him and D.F.I corp  which is bad for us... but certainly understandable.
> In the mean time go to this forum that I belong too it has allot of good info for D.F.I boards etc , etc and will help you guys out until DFI-STREET gets the details worked out!
> 
> Heres the link.....http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sisubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=31
> ...



Good luck you guys.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Listen guys I spoke with Travis Hill  AKA ..Happy_Games on the phone today and from what was discussed it does not look promising for the time being until there are some details worked out between him and D.F.I corp  which is bad for us... but certainly understandable.
> In the mean time go to this forum that I belong too it has allot of good info for D.F.I boards etc , etc and will help you guys out until DFI-STREET gets the details worked out!
> 
> Heres the link.....http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sisubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=31
> ...



So you were on the phone with that guy and "something" isn't promising. Plus DFI boards are advanced boards. Now I think I must be missing something but what are you trying to say? I have read your post 5 times and still didn't get the message.


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

Read the thread about the dfi nf4 board and you will understand my motivation for it!

But its just to help is all!  {The short version} and to let dfi owners know that it may take a while with DFI-STREET

   Travis Hill    AKA    HAPPY_GAMES  is the owner and ADMIN of DFI-STREET


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 7, 2007)

dfi mobos where good,there last few where not
as far as dfi have said ,there will be new forum comming ,weather travis involved or not,who knows only travis and dfi
dfi should have something place before this action was taken or make arrangements with dfi street with content of there forums
if you do alot of tweaking ,yes.these are for experenced users ,you need to know what your doing,but ,heres where dfi made a big error,also they should work better out of box at stock settings so users can setup and tweak later instead of bull.stock settings to get going like asus does and also dfi are at fault in alot of ways for very poor support in products as all dfi users knows except the few 
dfi will lose if they dont sort out  as there products are expensive and dont work at stock
makes no sense to give a experience person a mobo with probs,where they have to keep changing hardware with no proper ref on there website too hardware ,only few ref there,very poor support and to make statements to say that there products are ok when users are having probs
if they want to keep up with asus and others,will need to support better and excuses


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2007)

Even the most experienced will have problems with DFI boards, end of. Jesus I used to review all manner of hardware so u can imagine the stockpile of hardware I have, but I STILL couldnt get the DFI nF4 board stable and I understand every setting that board has to offer, yet on any other board, even the known more problematic ones, there was no problem with any hardware used.

DFI; poor hardware compatibility & support = not a winner.

I dont remember the magazine anymore, I think it might of been a PC Advisor issue where they done a mobo roundup review, but they couldnt get the DFI board stable either, and that was at stock.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 7, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Read the thread about the dfi nf4 board and you will understand my motivation for it!
> 
> But its just to help is all!  {The short version} and to let dfi owners know that it may take a while with DFI-STREET
> 
> Travis Hill    AKA    HAPPY_GAMES  is the owner and ADMIN of DFI-STREET



This is the first I've heard of this goin on with DFI-street..

DFI decide to axe their support department?

Bye bye dfi. Iffy boards... but were very capable, if not near impossible to use


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 7, 2007)

... still can't explain why my DFI 3200 is running fine  don't use the ULI for Raid and the Silicone is a pig using Raid 5... only wish I could squeeze 5 more mhz out of my Redline so I could run 1:1 at 10x280... again I haven't had any issues that I didn't have on any other mobo.. I can say DFI mobos are said not to have long life expectancy but I tend to rebuild new systems more often than most...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 7, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> ... still can't explain why my DFI 3200 is running fine  don't use the ULI for Raid and the Silicone is a pig using Raid 5... only wish I could squeeze 5 more mhz out of my Redline so I could run 1:1 at 10x280... again I haven't had any issues that I didn't have on any other mobo.. I can say DFI mobos are said not to have long life expectancy but I tend to rebuild new systems more often than most...



Oh its very possible to get a solid system..

I havent had to touch, or hell, even restart my NF4 for about 3 months now.

But I've also had mobos that wont run stable for nuthin.


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 7, 2007)

I have built 8 D.F.I systems and 6 of which are Experts and I have yet to have one problem with anything from D.F.I  and as a matter of fact the Expert Board is so stable I could set it up as a file server (yes its that stable)


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> ... still can't explain why my DFI 3200 is running fine  don't use the ULI for Raid and the Silicone is a pig using Raid 5... only wish I could squeeze 5 more mhz out of my Redline so I could run 1:1 at 10x280... again I haven't had any issues that I didn't have on any other mobo.. I can say DFI mobos are said not to have long life expectancy but I tend to rebuild new systems more often than most...



from waht i heard ,its down to quality in chipset provided to dfi and others


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

got another e-mail from dfi saying dfi forum will be up in couple of days and the chief admin is Rgone


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> I have built 8 D.F.I systems and 6 of which are Experts and I have yet to have one problem with anything from D.F.I  and as a matter of fact the Expert Board is so stable I could set it up as a file server (yes its that stable)



you are one of few then as lot of others have issues
do you have anything to do with dfi


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 8, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> you are one of few then as lot of others have issues
> do you have anything to do with dfi



read my post  





kelticknight said:


> got another e-mail from dfi saying dfi forum will be up in couple of days and the chief admin is Rgone



Must have been a disagreement with travis, and RGone is trying to salvage it?   I couldn't possibly imagine this is due to the fact that they couldn't get components to A_G and still expect him to support it.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just to add my two pennies, I built my first ever PC using a CFX3200DR two months ago and am very pleased with it. I'm also using the ULI controller in RAID 0 and have had no problems! Having read all the reports of problems I check the event log regularly, and in two months I have had one M5288 error (ULI), which occured during a HDTach benchmark.

I'm running an Opteron 165 @2.6 ghz on a 5/6 divider at 1.4v, dual Prime stable for over 8 hours. I'm not discounting other peoples experiences, but I do think that if you spend a lot of time on forums then you will see an abnormal number of problems. People whos rigs are running fine tend not (generally) to post on a tech help forum. 

Personally I'm gutted that DFI Street has closed, tons of useful information has been lost because someone has thrown his teddy out the pram.


----------



## eklock2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

FYI...yet more reasons to stay away from DFI

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=523844

In lieu of your success (Esau) with DFI products, they've left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 8, 2007)

I read that thread, and the ones linked to it and....... whats your point? Just because DFI have had a ruck with the guy that runs their forum doesn't affect their products. A new forum has been started so DFI have done all they could under the circumstances.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

was the nail in the coffin so to speak

Originally Posted by Happy_Games
if you read any of this thread, you'd see more than a few phase users, so you should maybe read instead of just posting something without actually knowing what it is you are talking about.

from my posts so far, you are dead wrong that I am mad at the world, and should refer to the previous paragraph about reading before running off at the fingers (mouth) about what you THINK I am doing.

mad at the world?

no

worried about my job and rgone's job?

more than you can imagine.

they've already let go Jacky, head of our USA division. If I hadn't stepped up and actually called him and alerted him, he would have shown up tomorrow to work to find out he was fired...surprise surprise! Instead, he resigned before he could be insulted and embarrassed. They are trying to get rid of me and rgone because we cost too much money...which would leave you a total of TWO tech support persons in all of North America...and one of them is barely fluent in english, and neither of them know diddly-squat about overclocking and more importantly neither know diddly-squat about what YOU, the overclockers, want, nor do they know your mindset, your wishes, etc.

No one in TW has a clue except Oskar, and he's in his own little insulated world where he tests hand-picked cpu's and hand-picked ram on his own hand-made motherboards then can't figure out why we and thousands of customers can't get something to work (because we didn't use a $1200 cpu and $600 hand-picked RAM like he did).

If Rgone and I are no longer around, you will see a huge huge huge shift in how things go as customers. DFI will no longer have someone like us around to inform you of the reality of situations, no longer will we be around to help you, answer your questions, teach you the ins and outs of what these boards can do (or even must be done with/to them to get them to work proper right out of the box).

You'll lose this forum and end up having to send support email requests directly to either whats left of the USA office (where again you will get 1 fluent english speaking tech who knows next to nothing about overclocking, and one semi-fluent english speaking tech who knows absolutely ZERO about overclocking), or to TW support who will do to you what they've always done...send a screenshot back showing cpu-z and a single 3dmark2001 or 2005 etc benchmark and the famous quote they always give "it works for us".

It's bad enough you have to wait months and months, and sometimes never, to get a bios update to fix a problem.

Go to the ATI AMD section and find out how wonderfully happy customers are that the CFX3200-DR is still not working properly, the RDX200 never did work properly, and there's still no fix, and never will be a fix.

Then talk to those who purchased the NF3 939 Ultra-D (and at the same time, take a wonder as to why only about 100 of them were sold in USA before we told them to pull them as we wouldn't support them here).

Rgone and I are honestly the small, thin support that keeps DFI going, and keeps you guys feeling secure enough to keep purchasing these complex, finicky boards.

Imagine now how you'll feel without us around.

Most of you probably won't give a crud either way...at first....until all of these things that you are used to and comfortable with (this forum, how we do things, how we help support you overclockers) are gone, and you are left with a simple email address and you try to explain to non-overclockers, non-tweakers, and mostly non-english speakers why your complex setup that cost you $1000+ won't work properly....and then you try to decipher the reply that you get...

mad at the world?

no

worried about our jobs?

most definitely

taking it out on the forum?

no

watching DFI destroy themselves over the last 2+ years after we had the top spot in the market because of horrible decisions and elitist attitudes that Rgone and I are stupid americans and know nothing about the industry?

yeah, it's frightening...especially when you see everyone else that has pretty much followed this same path before us (Epox anyone? there's many more examples if you really really want me to list them out for you).

being a jerk to you?

no

being realistic even if it's brutal and gets me in trouble or even fired?

that's just who I am. I tell you the truth, you decide if it's true or if you somehow know more than I do about what is going on and run your yap trying to convince others that you are a know-it-all and I am foolish.

The truth is the truth, whether you accept it or not.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thats just the words of a man pissed off at losing his job and having a final rant at his boss! It certainly isn't objective, and the fact that he has published it just proves that. Ever heard the expression "don't air your dirty washing in public"?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

the lose is not travis
its the df-street
it had so much and was better looking site than new one
better to get around
i blame both


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 8, 2007)

anyways
antways,looking at possible getting the asus 3200 version of xfire,doe its hard to get
maybe my dfi might cure its self as it has with some probs for no reason


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 9, 2007)

I do think DFI dropping this is going to kill them, here is a quote that is verymuch like I have experienced, and found with DFI-street....



> agree with b1lk1. I went over there a few times,and all I ever saw was a bunch of butt-kissing,and dfi-fan boys. You could never really get a straight answer on anything,because it was never DFi's fault. Here is 99.9% of the trouble shooting answers....
> 
> 1) You need a better PSU,and it must be on our list or you will get no help.
> 2) You don't know what your doing,its certainly not the mobo's fault.
> ...


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

that having to boot a second time to get into windows is bloody back
will think about getting another psu or geting a asus xfire mobo
getting tired if the


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 9, 2007)

eklock2000 said:


> FYI...yet more reasons to stay away from DFI
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=523844
> 
> In lieu of your success (Esau) with DFI products, they've left a sour taste in my mouth.



Lets see here  this is coming from two kids that did not know that you needed the hard drive power supply cable to be plugged into the back of the Hard Drive ....Brilliant!!!!

@Ecklock2000 I hardly doubt that you qualify to be a critic on D.F.I Motherboards considering the facts that I just stated!!!!!

Funny .....My first D.F.I build was the Expert Motherboard and I did months of research for hardware compatibility and listened to what people that ownned and were using the board had to say and ...Hence....8 builds later I have yet to have a problem with any D.F.I Motherboard that I have touched!

The Problem is that most of you guys not all of you don't read enough about shit like this before you build it!!!  You seem too think that just because you have a D.F.I board you're gonna be the Pimp Daddy.......WRONG!!!!!

When are you kids gonna learn that easy instant gratification = Laziness and gets you absolutely fucking NOWHERE!!!  You MUST PAY YOU'RE DUES LIKE THE REST OF US


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 9, 2007)

eklock2000 said:


> FYI...yet more reasons to stay away from DFI
> 
> http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=523844
> 
> In lieu of your success (Esau) with DFI products, they've left a sour taste in my mouth.



Please do think about what you say as that is offensive to many :shadedshu .

Why is my DFI 975X/G Runnining smoothly without any flaws dude? Why? 

Infinity Series = for normal users
LanParty Series = Professionals/Enthusiast/OCers

I think most of you guys just rush through the lanparty series handbooks.



> Taipei, Taiwan – November 20, 2006
> 
> From Pentium series to Conroe dual core age, the technology of CPU design keeps struggling to itself. Intel has just launched its first Quad cores processor “Core 2 Extreme QX6700” officially, the development of processor is now rushing into the “multi-core competition” era. No matter how many cores a processor has, excellent BIOS design of motherboard is still a must to attain top-notched CPU's performance. Likewise, the newly released BIOS of INFINITY 975X fulfills the need of extreme performance.
> 
> ...


 In defence of the DFI team.

Before my Motherboard could not support QX6700 but now it can  yay for kentsfield.

Guys all because of a support forum dying why is there so much ruckass? All the other manufacturures have the same share of problems. Brother Easu, you shouldn't have posted this anyway.


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 9, 2007)

Why? Its the truth and you know it and so do I.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Please do think about what you say as that is offensive to many :shadedshu .
> 
> Why is my DFI 975X/G Runnining smoothly without any flaws dude? Why?
> 
> ...


afraid you have to do better than that
not all the users that have probs with the lanparty series,just the cfx3200  are new to this
have alot of experience inpc building and know to read what material there is before abuild,in fact i read before i buy,downlad the manual so i can be famuliar with it
as far as rush into it,why because you had no probs,vey weak
the probs with sfi and asus , where down to poor judgement by all involved in designing a xfire mobo,sounds like they rush it into production with out better testing of it with existing hardware
its simular to same argement tha creative had with conflicts with its earlier x-fi's,
even the most experienced overclockers said its has flaws,biggest one being uli and support
dfi=poor support
asus =porr support
diffference is asus worked better in setting up according to forums and users,but had other probs
also theres working right because they can't always get it half right and survive in the mobo production
we haven't seem a good crossfire mobo yet,have we,without some probs
as far as support forum goes
dfi street was good because of the users and there wanting to make it work ,wanting to help others to help them resolve issues
the cfx3200 was apicky mobo in ram,psu's ,hardrives,
wasnt enough testing done,looked like companys rushed out the last 939 crossfire  before the am2 was to come out ,its a fact,and in end the users who lost,all the reading  wouldnt have shown some of these issues
think it seems that you have to go more by users experiences than reviews these days as the reviews are provided with better mobos than the product ones that users use
you see this in all hardware these days,hardware is made so fast these days,quality is affected 
life goes on


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 9, 2007)

@KelticKnight  listen why dont you do what CPDMF did they are gonna swap out his board and give him 975 infinity because he has RMA'ed it 3 times now!
D.F.I is good with helping there customers but I also know that the board you have is a abortion why not bitch and get a replacement substitute?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> @KelticKnight  listen why dont you do what CPDMF did they are gonna swap out his board and give him 975 infinity because he has RMA'ed it 3 times now!
> D.F.I is good with helping there customers but I also know that the board you have is a abortion why not bitch and get a replacement substitute?



Brother Esau... he has no common sense... his motherboard died and he doesn't even RMA, he just bitches about it. Don't you agree thats kinda stupid?


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't get the whole deal if it were me I would have done that a LOOOOONG TIME AGO all Bullshit aside!


Listen dude I have made Frank Wong aware of the whole CFX3200  deal again just recently and I'm telling you now I guarentee if you contact Frank Wong in San Jose he will get it going on for you...   Not to be rude but don't be a Putz!

And if you have doubts abbout getting it sent back to you again short the mother fucker out before you send it in...CASE CLOSED!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Brother Esau... he has no common sense... his motherboard died and he doesn't even RMA, he just bitches about it. Don't you agree thats kinda stupid?



first smart guy
its not died,very much alive
im glad you gave such good constructive answers which sums what you have to say
un like you,if theres a way to fix something,iwill do it insttead of running my mouth


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> I don't get the whole deal if it were me I would have done that a LOOOOONG TIME AGO all Bullshit aside!



maybe because i have it a month and would have to have it rma several times before offfered another mobo
any ways,have amd system  and have used amd for long time
might get a asus instead as there bios seems to have fixed its issues  except the the famous uli issue


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 9, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> afraid you have to do better than that
> not all the users that have probs with the lanparty series,just the cfx3200  are new to this
> have alot of experience inpc building and know to read what material there is before abuild,in fact i read before i buy,downlad the manual so i can be famuliar with it
> as far as rush into it,why because you had no probs,vey weak
> ...



I don't trust reviews. So you are saying that you can burn the Manual right? Then do that, most motherboards have different functions and RAM COMPATABILITY TABLES-Which you have not read, nor have you read the RMA Conditions. 
So what are you trying to say? All that stuff makes no sense, so basically DFI has no support but has good support-that contradicts.

"Not enough testing" eh? basically people were screaming "HURRY UP AM2" before if you didn't realise. 
And PLEASE PUNCTUATE AND TYPE THE WORDS CORRECTLY!


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 9, 2007)

Bro you have my personal thought on what I would do!

Hey D.F.I is a great company from my experience but the fact remains the same with this board coulda...shoulda...woulda.......CANT  
Its a failure statistically speaking and we all win with some ideas and also lose with the same sometimes also! You me and even D.F.I


----------



## Protius (Jan 9, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> I don't trust reviews. So you are saying that you can burn the Manual right? Then do that, most motherboards have different functions and RAM COMPATABILITY TABLES-Which you have not read, nor have you read the RMA Conditions.
> So what are you trying to say? All that stuff makes no sense, so basically DFI has no support but has good support-that contradicts.
> 
> "Not enough testing" eh? basically people were screaming "HURRY UP AM2" before if you didn't realise.
> And PLEASE PUNCTUATE AND TYPE THE WORDS CORRECTLY!



yea and look how awesome am2 is, so worth rushing... eh?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> I don't trust reviews. So you are saying that you can burn the Manual right? Then do that, most motherboards have different functions and RAM COMPATABILITY TABLES-Which you have not read, nor have you read the RMA Conditions.
> So what are you trying to say? All that stuff makes no sense, so basically DFI has no support but has good support-that contradicts.
> 
> "Not enough testing" eh? basically people were screaming "HURRY UP AM2" before if you didn't realise.
> And PLEASE PUNCTUATE AND TYPE THE WORDS CORRECTLY!



where did you get burn the manual
I SAID I DOWNLOADED THE MANUAL BEFORE DECIDING TO GET THE MOBO
did read as alot of users did  about this mobo and the hype,read the COMPATABILITY listed,was very general in thought ,did you
READ RMA,so going to waste more money
if i was going to  get a replacement ,would get the INFINITY CFX3200-M2/G
why would i get another dfi
as far as testing,its up to company to make sure its product are in high 90% before releasing
you such good english


----------



## KennyT772 (Jan 9, 2007)

i am a firm believer that the lanparty series boards have been hit and miss as far as reliability. yes they are some of the best boards for overclocking and set many many records. though it is a given that the guys who are paid to set the records have enough cash to buy 10 different boards and see which one will go the fastest. 

personally i have a nf4 ultra-d and i have had 0 problems. im running a thermaltake 420w psu (with a x1800xt) which is obviously not the best. i also ran corsair value ram for months and had no issues. then again i did go and research for months on how to setup the board, learn all the different ram settings, what what ram and harddrives worked better with the board. 

since i got my new ram i just set the bios to 260mhz and let it go. i havnt flashed the bios, extensivly tweaked the timings, or even switched out of chipset fan. maybe its skill, maybe its just luck.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

gave the mobo to friend of mine who works for dell who does all the testing of products and has equipment you could only dream of
he ran it on 6 types of  memory and 6 psu's
all produced different readings when he ran each item 4 times
he said it show there was a problem in bios and chipset configrations
he said it would show ok in tests unless you did a detailed test as he did
he had it all day saturday
he said he didnt know what to say,only he wouldn't have used it
said there seems to some conflect with bios and motherboard,would have to send to another lab and might not be same when it came back
said only thing i can do is try other hardware
the ocz and corsair psu's seemed to have more even flow  and suited the mobo better
also he found grade quality less than 70% on uli chipset,would cause problems,
he said would be better not to overclock it as it would cause these instablibity problems,he said it show it in tests with different psu's and the mobo
if the uli wasnt in the mobo,would be good mobo
said the asus is less tweaked and had less conflicts
so down to tweaking in bios  and uli chip
said abit of tug and war going on when stressed


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

you see ,if i had found the dfi-street before getting the mobo,might have not got it
wasn't looking for mad overclocking,just a good crossfire mobo to use with my amd x2 +4400
thats it
had a choice between the asus and dfi
took the dfi
at end of day,just very disappointed,expected more,didn't get
shouldn't have had to done as much as i have to get it to work,but i did as i dont give up 
so either i get a different psu or asus ,not going to waste more money changing to dfi'd am2 mobo and pay few hundred euros for another cpu

nothing more to say really
except good night


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 9, 2007)

My point exactly of doing you're research on the product you buy and harware compatibility and more so user feedback.

You just sealed you're own deal with that statement!


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Lets see here  this is coming from two kids that did not know that you needed the hard drive power supply cable to be plugged into the back of the Hard Drive ....Brilliant!!!!
> 
> @Ecklock2000 I hardly doubt that you qualify to be a critic on D.F.I Motherboards considering the facts that I just stated!!!!!
> 
> ...




...............CASE IN POINT MR. PRESIDENT!........


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> My point exactly of doing you're research on the product you buy and harware compatibility and more so user feedback.
> 
> You just sealed you're own deal with that statement!



not quiet true
if i had see all the problems users in dfi-street had ,wouldnt have touched the dfi cfx3200 ,
for it would have been and is a overpriced bugged ,rushed motherboard
its a mobo for users  like dfi-fanboys only,simple as that,not the user who looking for good crossfire mobo  which the cfx3200 is by no means
i would have bought the asus  instead


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> ...............CASE IN POINT MR. PRESIDENT!........



this is where it shows your true colours
your a dfi-fanboy only
cant see it from other users who all they want is the best crosfire mobo you can get and dfi isn't


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 9, 2007)

one thing i have noticed like other have said is in dfi forums is you only repeat fixes of pretty much same each time ,but dont address it, 
this showed when dfi decided the cfx3200 was ok and didnt need any more bios or fixes
this been pointed out several times


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 10, 2007)

You seem to foget that I disapprove of whats going on with this board from D.F.I's stance!
But yes I am a D.F.I fanboy and the reason for that is that I have built with other Motherboards nad was not satisfied with their customer service ideology and their boards wern't that hot and their forums were absolutely terrible talk about pissing against the wind!
And contrary to what you may believe CROSSFIRE is not equivelent to SLI and it is just starting to come around with hardware implementation impovements!  ASUS is not even close to being D.F.I and they define terrible customer service and poor products! Obviously you also have not spent much time on the ASUS forum and have seen the Plethora of disatisfied customers!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> You seem to foget that I disapprove of whats going on with this board from D.F.I's stance!
> But yes I am a D.F.I fanboy and the reason for that is that I have built with other Motherboards nad was not satisfied with their customer service ideology and their boards wern't that hot and their forums were absolutely terrible talk about pissing against the wind!
> And contrary to what you may believe CROSSFIRE is not equivelent to SLI and it is just starting to come around with hardware implementation impovements!  ASUS is not even close to being D.F.I and they define terrible customer service and poor products! Obviously you also have not spent much time on the ASUS forum and have seen the Plethora of disatisfied customers!



i have read asus  and all the probs they had,that what directed me more towards dfi as its a overclocker mobo company and thought might have the lead over others,in some way dfi  had and in other it didnt
and seen how poor there forums are
at least dfi-street was there for users and updated by users
i only got the dfi for crossfire mobo,it was alet down,in dfi defence,wasntall there fault,but they did produce a mobo based on ati and uli chips which where a joke 
the reviews showed one story and users saw another
because my dfi mobo was bought outside uk,germany and france,i can't rma to dfi,have to get seller to do itin which i bought it off a seller off ebay
talked to other  dfi-street guys  who said the cfx3200  is crap,which it is
i dont care how good they other mobos are,im only concerned with the cfx3200 
im not going to waste any more money on the dfi,will take off crossfire and run only one graphic card for now
will ask few others if updating bios helps or makes worse
at end of day,its loosing mobo because of uli and bios conflict
other guys have confirmed this
at most ,might get another psu,will wait till end of year when ati-amd come out with a better product and might get the crossfire going right first time
the other mobos i have abit  and asus 
from dealing with all,every mobo company has its good and bad  
as been said in forums outside of dfi and asus,the last crossfire shouldnt have been released in its final state
if i could get it to work with out issue in rebooting for no reason and taking a second reboot to get into windows,then i would be happy,i dont even use uli controller,used sil sata instead and still dont make a difference


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 10, 2007)

PM  CPDMF he is the DFI Pimp Daddy  but....gotta warn you if he cant fix it which he tried then no one can!  But contact him anyways cuz he's you're man.

You should know better than to buy a motherboard of off someone on Ebay


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> PM  CPDMF he is the DFI Pimp Daddy  but....gotta warn you if he cant fix it which he tried then no one can!  But contact him anyways cuz he's you're man.



was pming him last night
told me that non of bios make adifference and he has lost money in memory and 2  x1900xt cards,he said because of uli ,there is sulation for it
he said there probs that the most advanced user wont even get it going 
as i was told by my friend in dell
unless i get a dfi 939 non crossfire from dfi,wont be getting any more 939 mobos
if by some miracle i can get it to work without rebooting and taking a second reboot to get to windows oi be happy
funny thing,it does it for 3-6 days and doen't do it for 2-4 days and then starts again
which is very odd
also dont have all these error with uli in event viewer,so i just dont know


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 10, 2007)

Bro I am sorry what you are going through and my personal opinion is this  get a EXPERT or a 975 Infinity because that is the only one that is capable of running Crossfire now and you really do not want a ASUS board trust me I know I have owned them!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

at moment i sent a e-mail to euro dfi office about rma it and getting a a non crossfire 939 socket motherboard
will see what happens
dont think im going to get it 
if i dont,will hold tight till the new amd cpu comes this year and decide if worth my while going crossfire or not then


----------



## Grings (Jan 10, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> But yes I am a D.F.I fanboy





> ASUS is not even close to being D.F.I



well of course not


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 10, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> was pming him last night
> told me that non of bios make adifference and he has lost money in memory and 2  x1900xt cards,he said because of uli ,there is sulation for it
> he said there probs that the most advanced user wont even get it going
> as i was told by my friend in dell
> ...




I know there is nothing that can be done for that Motherboard because I speak with Cliff (CPDMF) on a regular basis  on the phone as well as the forum.

Take you're processor and Ram out of you're mobo and short the damn thing out with a screwdriver  ......SIMPLE.......Then Air Mail that Mutha to D.F.I

CPDMF  Bough his board from a friend so he did not have a receipt either. I suggest you ask him the proceedure that you have to do on NewEgg to hustle this situation if you are that disatisfied!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> I know there is nothing that can be done for that Motherboard because I speak with Cliff (CPDMF) on a regular basis  on the phone as well as the forum.
> 
> Take you're processor and Ram out of you're mobo and short the damn thing out with a screwdriver  ......SIMPLE.......Then Air Mail that Mutha to D.F.I
> 
> CPDMF  Bough his board from a friend so he did not have a receipt either. I suggest you ask him the proceedure that you have to do on NewEgg to hustle this situation if you are that disatisfied!



because im in ireland and not uk,germany and france
have to use retailer
i bought mine from seller on ebay to decided not to use[lucky him]
will give euro dfi a call too see
could do another reinstall,but think is a waste of time
if i could find a bios other than dfi's that might be better  as some of modders do sometimes,might solve the prob
my only probs with it second boot into windows and a ramdom reboot every 2-3 days
some say the random reboot goes away,some say not
all i know is tis something to do with a conflict with uli and windows and bios
after that ,who knows
will see if dfi will give me a 939 non crossfire in exchange for it
all i want if i cant get going


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 10, 2007)

Personally the Expert is a Stellar Overclocker and very reliable


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Personally the Expert is a Stellar Overclocker and very reliable



as long as it hasn't the uli chip 
any 939 dfi mobo that supports amd x2 +4400 
see what happens with dfi euro


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 10, 2007)

Dude you will love the Expert board and the reason D.F.I cant fix it is because Nvidea bought ULI out and they are not going to do jack for a ATI motherboard plain and simple!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Dude you will love the Expert board and the reason D.F.I cant fix it is because Nvidea bought ULI out and they are not going to do jack for a ATI motherboard plain and simple!



hope dfi will exchange it as hard to get any new 939 mobos now
waiting for relpys from dfi 
will know something tomorrow


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 10, 2007)

You are going about this the wrong way bro! I have told you repetedly that I have been speaking with Frank Wong Directly over the past week and he is the guy in charge of U.S.A division now So that means that he will get you results because the candle stick is burning under his ass right now because of all that has transpired lately! I have also told youy that I have had the CFX3200 conversation with him and they know that it is a thorn in there side especially now!  So contact frank and tell him that I asked you to contact him! We can go into furthur detail through PM...OK


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 10, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> You are going about this the wrong way bro! I have told you repetedly that I have been speaking with Frank Wong Directly over the past week and he is the guy in charge of U.S.A division now So that means that he will get you results because the candle stick is burning under his ass right now because of all that has transpired lately! I have also told youy that I have had the CFX3200 conversation with him and they know that it is a thorn in there side especially now!  So contact frank and tell him that I asked you to contact him! We can go into furthur detail through PM...OK



ok


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 11, 2007)

DFI was at one time a good board I thought. guess it turns out it isnt and it just shows you that when you have folks who help make things work, you care about money more than the customer. What you forget is that without the customer, you have no money. RIP


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 11, 2007)

C'mon dude give me a break!  Everybody ahs successes and failures in life even D.F.I and these two boards are the only Failures out of many years of sucess that D.F.I has had


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 11, 2007)

>_>... How come ASUS boards failing isn't publicised? I've seen 9 dead ASUS boards from my friends already. Four of which were not given a chance for RMA for some odd reason.


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know? Considering that I have built with ASUS boards and like I mentioned before they really define garbage support and crappy motherboards im my honest opinion!
But once again that is my opinion!  Tell ya what though VOODOO PC and Falcon-NW both use ASUS boards and I will put any of my systens up against both of them and I mean there $10,000.00  Models and guess what this D.F.I Fan Boys stsyems will kick the living crap out of them both!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

bottom line weather its dfi,asus or abit ,all where based on r580 with uli chip which shouldnt have been released 
all have issues over the web
the dfi is getting more stick be cause it a overclockers mobo,was last in  r580 to be released and is most expensive
for me the r580 was doomed when nvidia bought uli,could say ,was nail in coffin,from friend in dell sho tested both asus and dfi ,said there conflicts in uli and these carry on to hardware
bottom line wheren't compatable together
whould take extreme rewrite in bios to sort out and companys dont want to waste money doing it
also ,companys aren't accepting its also related to their bios and uli
so if you own these mobos ,your out of luck as you will not get any new bios or drivers to help
i guess this the sad part
if i sort my reboots and taking 2 trys to get to windows,l live with it tillnext rebuild,but would be more wise when dealing with poor hardware and updates in mobos  and how companys deal with it and update


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 11, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> bottom line weather its dfi,asus or abit ,all where based on r580 with uli chip which shouldnt have been released
> all have issues over the web
> the dfi is getting more stick be cause it a overclockers mobo,was last in  r580 to be released and is most expensive
> for me the r580 was doomed when nvidia bought uli,could say ,was nail in coffin,from friend in dell sho tested both asus and dfi ,said there conflicts in uli and these carry on to hardware
> ...



Do you have the lastest BIOS rev?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

Urlyin said:


> Do you have the lastest BIOS rev?



the lastest bios deals with update to uli  and i dont have errors in event viewer and some dfi users told me that they had no issues and updated to latest bios and got issues
so still debating it
got e-mail from dfi support saying to change my psu as it may conflict with amps in +12 rails and 
=3.3 rails which may cause probs loading my os
recommended the ocz gx 700 watt psu


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 11, 2007)

I paid £60 for my CFX3200DR, new from ebuyer in the UK. I have had 1 ULI error in the 2.5 months I've had it, which occured during an HDTach benchmark. No random reboots, a couple of lockups which were attributable to too high an overclock (900mhz). If you've got problems with yours just RMA it, instead of slagging off the whole Brand!

FYI, DFI Street are re-launching under a different name, but all old threads and information will be carried over and you won't need to re-register.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

think it the users that only will be fixing these r580  based mobos with uli chip as mobo companys aren't going to waste any more time on them 
weathers there a fix,not looking good
so if one can get it to work till next upgrade ,would be good
but wont make alot of users just to do this as they want to push there hardware more 
just bad deal really


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> I paid £60 for my CFX3200DR, new from ebuyer in the UK. I have had 1 ULI error in the 2.5 months I've had it, which occured during an HDTach benchmark. No random reboots, a couple of lockups which were attributable to too high an overclock (900mhz). If you've got problems with yours just RMA it, instead of slagging off the whole Brand!
> 
> FYI, DFI Street are re-launching under a different name, but all old threads and information will be carried over and you won't need to re-register.


i know about the dfi street
as far as slagging off the brand 
which the chipsets
i have a right  to say if has probs as other users do when you pay good money and have been told as bought from ebay as you did ,i wont be given rma 
i looking for fix  and not smart comments,if havent any ,dont bother your self with it


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 11, 2007)

Looking for a fix? RMA the ******** thing then! My point is, not everyone is having these problems, and its pathetic to slag the whole brand off. This thread isn't even about your boards problems, its about the DFI forum closing. And, considering how much time I spent walking you through the initial setup of your board on DFI Street (remember?), the "smart comments" remark is a bit silly. And my board was bought from ebuyer, not ebay....


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

as i said ,because i bought it on ebay,dfi wont give me a RMA as was in contact with dfi euro
so either i fix it or burn it,would perfer to fix as a good layout mobo,and some thing spupid is causing it
have tryd several setups including yours 
i dont have uli problem,on  reboot problem and not going into os first time
about the smart comment= if you make one ,will respond


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 11, 2007)

If I'd made a smart comment you'd know about it, since I can spell and construct a sentence correctly.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> If I'd made a smart comment you'd know about it, since I can spell and construct a sentence correctly.


well excuse me teach
wrong side of bed


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

mikek75 said:


> Looking for a fix? RMA the ******** thing then! My point is, not everyone is having these problems, and its pathetic to slag the whole brand off. This thread isn't even about your boards problems, its about the DFI forum closing. And, considering how much time I spent walking you through the initial setup of your board on DFI Street (remember?), the "smart comments" remark is a bit silly. And my board was bought from ebuyer, not ebay....



ok smart comment was abit over the top,so no offence
as said was told bu dfi as a hint that i wouldnt be getting a rma and give me few ideas to try to see if it help which i will try
dfi-street will be opening upder different name which will be goo as alot of goo dinfo there and will have 2 forums of support 
so things are looking good from dfi user


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 11, 2007)

No worries. What did DFI suggest you try?


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

they said for me to change my psu and get a ocz gx 700 watt psu as as better spread out load and said it conflicts with the +3.3vt on the psu
so will either get a 700 or 850 depends on funds as the ocz gx 850 is 212 euros and the ocz gx 700 is 150 euros
funny thing when i bought the TT 680 watt,all 3 rails in +12 where all 18 amps each was that way in november when i got he cfx3200
changed sinse then to 23amp,14amp and 15amp,why who knows
whenit first came out ,all 3 x +12 where 16 amps and increased to 18 amp in amonth
every recommends the ocz for the cfx3200
also said to increase the volt control to 2.74v


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 11, 2007)

Whereabouts is that 2.74v voltage control? Shame you've got to spend even more though, so far my Enermax 535w + TT booster seems to be working.....touch wood!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

in genie setion i thin
will do it when i get the ocz
whats dispointing is my TT has show on its webste 3 different  stats for the 3 +12 rails
was  18amps on the 3 +12 rails and now is 23 amp.14 amp and 15 amp
also went from 83% to 80%
looks like they change spec's on existing products when they release new ones
i have the TT booster  250 watt also for the x1900xt and runs good with no probs ,just he 680 watt
think myself its the psu and something else
but hoping the ocz sorts it as have spent alot on hardware to get this mobo going
was going to update the bios,but other users said didn't sort,some say caused other issues taht they never had
will see what happens when i get the ocz  next week from my supplier
other than that he mobo is good betwen reboots


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG I wanna shoot my brains out now after reading all of this. ::dies::

Ill leave it at that. Opinions vary.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 11, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> OMG I wanna shoot my brains out now after reading all of this. ::dies::
> 
> Ill leave it at that. Opinions vary.



options always do


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 12, 2007)

After further discussions with you on this I really don't think that you have a problem that cant be worked out! I was under the impression from you're desperation that you had the plethora of iisues like CPDMF and other guys on the street had.  But upon speaking with you more I realize that you're only issue is the SIL3114 error code  which doeas not mean jack in the grand scope of things. because ultimately thats just a driver issue!

Honestly all of you guys should read more about hardware compatibility with specific motherboards especially if you chose D.F.I boards and just read more about computers in general.


For future refference  Hitachi Sata II drives work very well in this particular motherboard and the problem are seen primarily with W-D Raptors and if you're ULI controller is screwed and you're to stuborn or stupid to call it quits  and you are at the end of you're rope with the ULI Controller get this.......http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16816115029......It will run Raid all day and all week without errors and aggrivation of the bullshit you have been going through!!  This has been tested bye advanced members of DFI-STREET and it is totally compatible and it works!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 12, 2007)

One question, why do you guys get so pissed over DFI boards? I find them very robust.... >_>... Some guys don't like reading the thing called the instruction manual. What brother Esau said is 100% true, some dickhead didn't check his motherboard and purchased a PCI-E 7600GT for his AGP motherboard. Upon installing at a local retailer, he was told the ultimate truth..


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 12, 2007)

Like I have stated before......INSTANT GRATIFICATION = LAZINESS....AND GETS YOU  NO WHERE!!!!  

@KELTICKNIGHT......This is not meant for you and I am generalizing here!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 12, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> After further discussions with you on this I really don't think that you have a problem that cant be worked out! I was under the impression from you're desperation that you had the plethora of iisues like CPDMF and other guys on the street had.  But upon speaking with you more I realize that you're only issue is the SIL3114 error code  which doeas not mean jack in the grand scope of things. because ultimately thats just a driver issue!
> 
> Honestly all of you guys should read more about hardware compatibility with specific motherboards especially if you chose D.F.I boards and just read more about computers in general.
> 
> ...


the driver issue is only thing shown in viewer
but the ramdom reboots and second try into to windows is acommon issue with this motherboard,as far as reading as i said before,i downloaded the manual from dfi site before getting,even more to the fact was reading treads about all brands of crossfires before getting,was recommended the dfi cfx3200
you funny guy,you dont seem to listen
i be building gaming rigd for over 10 years,i always read what the best or best i can get at time,the only bloody thing i do is read forums and reviews before making a choice
the freezes,ramdom reboots,2 trys to get to windows is very common with the crap cfx3200 mobo,even dfi  guys have got so tired of buying hardware i hope it works and still doesnt
this hardware you keep telling me about has nothing to do with it as was more than proven in street forum,but yet you repeat like a parrot in stead of saying same bull like a dfi employee
the sil driver error in viewer was only lately on it,before the ramdom reboots and 2 trys to windows,infact the new bloody thin is a freeze,remember the freeze taht alot of users had in street
sinse taliking to you ,had another format,third sinse new years day,only install min amount of hardware and software and still the same,the sil driver not here because i did install in windows and same results
so bottom line ,this mobo has big issues with bios and chipsets and manfacturies have decided to bury ther heads ,only will hurt them in long run
and CPDMF AND COUPLE OF OTHERS  have told me they tryed everything in the book and off the book,all types of hardware and wasted so much money and got same results as me,i guess they didnt read enough,and bought a different brand mobo non crossfire with another cpu as where sichk of the support,they got tired of being told same thing over and over again as your saying
this mobo was a crap design,dfi and other brands didnt' do enough for users,experienced and less experienced,these mobo dissappeared very fast when the next am2 came out
all this tells me is to be more careful when dealing with crossfires mobos
tonight will try my hardware in asus 3200 chipset mobo
last night ,put all the hardware in abit mobo ,the thing kicked ass,ws able to get over 3ghz on cpu and better timings in memory,no probs ,nothing,the guys said ,ther eyou go,the cfx3200 is crap
will tonight try the asus from friends house and let all know
from threads in street,either the probs go away by them selfs or come and go,there no fixes from dfi
so as far as i concerned ,the dfi company let cfx32oo users down with excuses like im hearing here,dfi dont want to talk about it,as its a mobo that just bad news for them,and all they excuses like your disking out about reading and hardware are just excuses ,like someone backed in to a corner about a bad product,simple as that,even in new forums,haven't seem any fixes to problems,only the one users found them selfs,when street come online dfi cfx3200 users alittle more hope as there none else where
so cheerio


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 12, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Like I have stated before......INSTANT GRATIFICATION = LAZINESS....AND GETS YOU  NO WHERE!!!!
> 
> @KELTICKNIGHT......This is not meant for you and I am generalizing here!



i donr mean to dig at you,but my cfx3200 is as you know from forums on street a looser of a crossfire,its bios and chipset conflict,some are lucky,only with better chips ,some are not
doent make a difference what you run with it,it either cure in time or it doesnt,as far as giving up,when you spend so much money to get something working and you feel your so close,but its not going to happen,would you give up,sorry,im not a quitter,if it doesnt happen after the new psu,will get rid of and get another mobo 
i have built 8 systems for gaming sinse new years day,non where crossfire as i cinside then crap chips with big probs,don't want customers comming back to me about it
could get  a dfi non crossfire mobo,but browned off with them at moment
so next week will see what happens,maybe dfi might get out new bios ,dont think so
dont bother posting back about bloody reading and hardware as its old and doesnt solve the problem,unless you had the mobo and sorted it ,you dont know what probs users of the cfx3200 have
so cheerio


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 12, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> One question, why do you guys get so pissed over DFI boards? I find them very robust.... >_>... Some guys don't like reading the thing called the instruction manual. What brother Esau said is 100% true, some dickhead didn't check his motherboard and purchased a PCI-E 7600GT for his AGP motherboard. Upon installing at a local retailer, he was told the ultimate truth..


tk
its not he dfi mobos,its the dfi cfx3200 mobo based on crossfire,all the manual and instruction in the world ain'y going to help you
there probs with bios and chipsets on the mobo
it picky about hardware,that not the problem,the the easy part,you can buy them
its the problems it has reguardless what haredare you  have
even typing this ,had 4 freezes, for no reason,might boot into windows first ime,if it does,it will freeze in to,if it doesnt go to windows first time,it wont freeze,that out side ramdom reboots
the a big prob taht no user with with any hardware as i have tryed 4 brands of memory, 2 psu's and hardrives and still same results
cant be solved by what useers do,all users can do is make it more bareable to use ,that not right is ti as it cost so bloody much ,infact it was the most expensive in the 3200 chipset  crossfire range,why am i taking abot dfi mobo,because that what i have,if it was asus,would be taliking about it,when you been told to do things which are basic  ,over and over,it get very old
so reading wont perpare you for the  probs,in the begininning i didn't get freezes and random reboots,only had 2 try to windows prob,has got worse,it has a mind of its own
users where waitngfor biso fix and didnt come and they moved on to other mobos as got tired of waiting as i dont think its going to happen


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 12, 2007)

You know KELTICKNIGHT considering that I do know more about these mobos then you thats kind of rude of you to say! I also do care about you're situation and don't forget I am not getting anything out of this other than knowing that I am helping someone which is why I am doing it!  But the fact remains whether you want to admit it or not YOU did not do you're research on this board! Does that make it all right that the chipset deal sucks no it does not but I also that if you had of done the necessary reading you would have know that this board has issues!


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 12, 2007)

great i just got this mobo 2day!!!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 12, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> You know KELTICKNIGHT considering that I do know more about these mobos then you thats kind of rude of you to say! I also do care about you're situation and don't forget I am not getting anything out of this other than knowing that I am helping someone which is why I am doing it!  But the fact remains whether you want to admit it or not YOU did not do you're research on this board! Does that make it all right that the chipset deal sucks no it does not but I also that if you had of done the necessary reading you would have know that this board has issues!



i did research as did all mobos based on this chipset,like most people who have built systems,the manfacturer get some mid way point where they can resolve most of issues
seems didn't happen in this case,dfi was picked based on its rep as good company
but the fact remains you still dont get it,in the beginning i didn't get issues till several days later and seems to get worse as time goes on,was asked by support to try a different psu,so will
also put in asus mobo based on same r580 and worked better
asus seemed to have same issues as dfi with this mobo and brought out bios that helped
so it seems that dfi didn't do its research of this chipset with ati and uli on same platform
all the reading in the world won't perpare a person who at end of day a full working crossfire mobo which the dfi cfx3200 is not with alot of issues
some users say these issues when away after months of use and some say never
it was down to 2 crossfire mobos,the dfi was recommended by people on forums i reguard as experienced,i haven't been lucky with it


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 12, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> great i just got this mobo 2day!!!



let us know how you get on,hopefully better than me


----------



## regan1985 (Jan 12, 2007)

hope so, got ok reviews, and seemed 2 be gd at oc but we will see, im gonna be running raid and in the near future using a 165 so i hope i get lucky


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 13, 2007)

@KELTICKNIGHT

Man I totally agree with you on that its a failure and dissapointment no doubt!

My personal opinion is that they should recall all of these boards and refund everybody's money plain and simple considering how long this shit has been going on with this board!

So in essence yes I love D.F.I boards no doubt but I will not make excusses for that hunk of shit that you guys ended up with!


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 13, 2007)

regan1985 said:


> great i just got this mobo 2day!!!




Don't waste you're time on it send it back and get a Expert board!


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 13, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> Don't waste you're time on it send it back and get a Expert board!



agree


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 13, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> @KELTICKNIGHT
> 
> Man I totally agree with you on that its a failure and dissapointment no doubt!
> 
> ...


will get new ocz gx 700 watt psu  end of next week and see if it helps as dfi support  said i should
will try few different setting in bios
will also again formatt   and install xp with uli ans sil drivers off floppy
after that,will burn it


----------



## Brother Esau (Jan 13, 2007)

I say smoke em if ya got em.....F@ck it!!!....LOL
Well looks like I'll get my 3GHZ OCDB entry today....YAY


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 13, 2007)

Brother Esau said:


> I say smoke em if ya got em.....F@ck it!!!....LOL
> Well looks like I'll get my 3GHZ OCDB entry today....YAY



your one of 3ghz boys now 

will see how things go next week with new psu and i forgot what number format this is on it again
was chatting to travis today on that chat box,says tuesday for reopen which will be great


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 13, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> gave the mobo to friend of mine who works for dell who does all the testing of products and has equipment you could only dream of
> he ran it on 6 types of  memory and 6 psu's
> all produced different readings when he ran each item 4 times
> he said it show there was a problem in bios and chipset configrations
> ...




This is true. Anyone that says otherwise is full of it.

How else do you think oscar pulled 250mhz out of the Nforce 2's ass?

These aren't targetted at servers, however. Which is why they can get away with it. 

But the "hardware research comments".. bring me back to some aim conversations..

"What PSU should I get?"
"I dunno, asus, mushkin, ocz, pcp&c, fortron, etc"
"How bout this ultra?"
"No."

*week later*

"Hey, man, got my stuff in but its not working! help!"
"What did you get?"
"That dfi, ultra psu, ...."

*bash keyboard here*


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 13, 2007)

was talking to couple of guys with same mobo and said will keep eye out for some modded bios,feeling is th rom is too small to allow detailed tweaks,a modded bios that allows bios to run better with or without uli as it causes probs
will see what happens


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 13, 2007)

kelticknight said:


> was talking to couple of guys with same mobo and said will keep eye out for some modded bios,feeling is th rom is too small to allow detailed tweaks,a modded bios that allows bios to run better with or without uli as it causes probs
> will see what happens



DFI's roms have always been rather small...

would be nice if DFI fixed the problems, instead of sticking memtest in there, though.


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 13, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> DFI's roms have always been rather small...
> 
> would be nice if DFI fixed the problems, instead of sticking memtest in there, though.



was a waste to have the memtest in bios when you can download it if you want it
will be getting another psu andwill  have it formatted and xp installed fresh to see again


----------



## kelticknight (Jan 13, 2007)

if i feel lke it or have the money,will get the asus a8r32-mvp mobo,as been told has very little issues,will see end of next week


----------

